# Computer science



## lilian0417 (8 mo ago)

What are the affordable universities in Australia majoring computer science for an international student?


----------



## mcharles (7 mo ago)

UNSW Sydney is a good one)


----------



## luxrebecca (1 mo ago)

I recommend you to look for information about Australian National University (ANU), Canberra, because it is an excellent public university. This university is taught by highly qualified specialists who look for the individual approach to each student. Moreover, because it is a government university, there are many offers for international students. I am from India, but I managed to attend a university in the United States. The first year, I didn't know English well, so I often turned to the best essay writing service reddit 2022. At university, we were assigned to write many essays. To get a high score, I turned to professionals for help.


----------

